# if your water broke to start labor with your first...



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

did it with your second? Just talking about spontaneous rupture, not rupture by a HCP to induce.

Sorry to be exclusive, my water broke to start labor with my first, and I was curious how the experience went for the 2nd birth for others.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Exact same thing with labors one and two. In both labors my water ruptured near term (both while bending over to pick something up, actually) and in both labors it took about 12 hours for contractions to kick in. The second birth went a lot faster, though, once contractions did pick up.

ETA: My mother had two births, and for what it's worth...both of hers started with membrane rupture, too.


----------



## at_the_hip (Jan 12, 2008)

With #1 my water broke before labor while sitting in bed, but I had her in my arms about 15 hours later.









With #2 and #3 my water did not break until transition.

With #4 I had a slow leak the day prior or broke the hindwaters only...but still a crazy bulging bag that broke all the way during active labor...maybe 6-7 cm?

So for me usually my water really breaks during transition or closer to pushing.


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

My mom had 5 kids, water broke first in just her first labor. My sister and I have each given birth once and for both of us water broke to start labor. I don't know yet about this LO, but obviously I am really interested!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burnindinner* 
My mom had 5 kids, water broke first in just her first labor. My sister and I have each given birth once and for both of us water broke to start labor. I don't know yet about this LO, but obviously I am really interested!

I'm watching this thread because I'm curious too...water broke to start labor with DS (who was born 7 hours later)


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Little leaks with #1 and #3 before labor. Big break before labor with #4. Broke during pushing with #2, though.


----------



## wills_mom (May 13, 2005)

With my first it broke spontatously and then labor started about an hour labor, contractions were 3 mins apart and 1 minute long from the start.

With my second my water broke at 32w5d, contractions did not start until 33w2d and he was born the next morning via c-section (transverse/breech presentation).

I am hoping this one keeps his/her waters intact until I am well on my way to having him/her. I am hoping for a VBA2C.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, although it looked a little different. With my first, my body had been getting ready, but other than BH contrax, there was nothing to speak of. Anyhow, I woke up to my water breaking.

With my second, I had what I thought were just BH contrax off and on during the day. I woke up in the middle of the night to a big strong contraction that was by no means BH and then my water broke and we were off to the races.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I had PROM with my 1st, 27.5 hours til the birth. The MW had stripped my membranes but it had been a couple of weeks since she'd done it. With my 2nd I had no exams of any kind and my water broke when she was crowning after less than 4 hours of total labor.


----------



## Starry-eyedMom (Oct 10, 2009)

With #1--Water broke and then I "failed to progress" and was induced.

With #2--Water broke and baby was born 15 minutes later (had relatively painless contractions all afternoon).

With #3-- had contractions for an hour and then water broke. Baby born three hours later. I did use castor oil to get things going


----------



## grcelizabeth (Dec 9, 2009)

#1 PROM big gush, labor didn't start for 18hrs
#2 PROM small leak, still had hind bag of waters intact, labor didn't start for
21hrs
#3 ROM small leak, labor began immediately

JUST SO YOU KNOW, IT'S VERY RARE to have PROM and especially rare to have it subsequently. If so, I would look at if you have history before or during pregnancy of vaginal infection, yeast infection, positive for group B strep, ect.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

#1- water broke before labor started

#2- was born in the caul









#3- water broke as she was crowing.


----------



## berrymama (Jul 7, 2007)

My water broke first with both of my labors and contractions started right away. First labor was 3 hrs. and the second one was just 1 hour (an accidental unassisted).


----------



## livelovelaugh (Mar 14, 2008)

#1 Water broke and labor started immediately (ended up with emergency c-section)

#2 Water broke and labor started immediately (progressed quickly and had baby in 5 hours, from water breaking to holding baby!)

Wodnering what will happen this time!!! No waiting around and laboring for this mama if the water breaks before labor starts.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm definitely interested in this too. My water broke with my daughter and it took almost 5 hours for contractions to start. They started hard, every 4 minutes, about a minute long. Back labor, yuck. I'm really hoping, next time around, my water does not break to begin with. It made labor much harder and it did not go by any quicker. My water broke at 3:45 in the afternoon and she was born at 6:30 the next morning.


----------



## walking burp cloth (Feb 19, 2008)

With #1 my water broke and ds was born 15 hours later.

With #2 contrations started and my water didn't break until I was almost ready to push. 12 hours from start to finish.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

My waters broke hours before labor started. I ended up going to the hospital way too early and by the time my labor did start it wasn't going "fast enough"







for my Dr. and I ended up being augmented with pitocin. I find this thread very interesting and I really hope my waters don't break so early this time around, but if they do I will be better prepared and armed with knowledge to avoid any sort of chemical augmentation.


----------



## briome (Aug 10, 2007)

With my first pregnancy, my water broke when I woke up to go the the bathroom at 5am. Then contractions started a few hours later.....

Then I had two HBAC's with my water naturally breaking during labor.


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

SROM before labor in all three births

With #1, pPROM @ 34w. It was a slow leak, not a huge gush, and I was in denial that anything could be happening all day. Finally went to hospital at 6pm, had baby at 8:52pm.

#2 - 39w6d, big gush at 11:30pm, contractions started immediately, baby born @ 1:56am (OB had swept membranes without telling me two days before)

#3 - 41w, 2d, big gush at 11:30pm, contractions started immediately, baby born @ 10:07am (MW swept membranes at my request the day before)


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

It did with my first. It was 9 in the morning. I remember it clearly cause I thought I had wet the bed!... Seriously - it squirt! - squirt! lol I saw it shoot between my legs! lol And a lot of vernix followed with it! (thats how I finally figured out it wasn't me wetting the bed! hehe)... He was 10 and a half pounds....

Now...with my second (fresh from the oven)...It NEVER broke. Nope. I was in labour for HOURS. Stuck at 8cm alone for 5 of those hours. He was 12lbs 4oz...but the bloody bag of waters was just too tough for either of us! (eventually they broke them - perhaps if he could have decended, they would have eventually broke on their own)... talk about total opposites though! lol


----------



## francesmama (May 21, 2005)

#1 water broke first, no contractions, was induced due to being GBS+

#2 water broke first (at an ultrasound!), followed by contractions and a wonderful homebirth


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

With my first, my water broke with no other signs of labor. I had my son 8 hours later.

With my second, my water broke are my daughter was crowning. Three hours labor in total.

Since my water never broke with the second (until the very end), I never really felt like I was in labor! (I guess I was just waiting for my bag to break to 'tell' me I was in labor LOL )


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

My water broke to start my labor with my first, and not with my second (or any other, actually).


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

#1 PROM at 36 weeks, stall, pitocin and prolapse

#2 MW advised I take lots of C, broken at 8CM by MW @ 41 weeks 3 days

#3 only 21 weeks pg

Liz


----------



## teenyxdoodlez (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## thenaturefreak (Aug 23, 2006)

My water broke when laying in bed 3 hours before my first was born. (That was when I first knew I was in labor)

My second baby I labored during the night and the water broke in the birth pool right before the baby came out.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

With DS1 my water didn't break until about 15 or so hours into labor. With DS2 my water broke about 2 hours before I felt contractions.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

With number one I got up to pee at 4 o'clock in the morning and my water broke







. Contractions started 12 minutes later. She was born on her due date. My boys didn't break until well into labor.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

I am a statistical anomaly! My water has broken within 1-2 contractions of my labor beginning with all six of my pregnancies.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

My water broke in bed both times. The first I was asleep and woke up hot and as I went to sit up to push off the blankets my water broke. DS was born 2.5 hours later. With my second I was sitting up in bed playing sudoku and my water broke, DS was born 25 minutes later.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

MyBoysBlue -







25 min from start to finish!! #2 was 2.5 hours for me. I really don't want it to be any faster this time.

My water broke with #1 and contractions started an hour or two later.

With #2, I had a leak with the first contraction but it didn't gush until her head was born. However, I think maybe her head was blocking it and that is why. Her head was only about 1.5" inside the last week or two of my pregnancy.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

dd1- sPROM at 42+ weeks. Water broke, contractions started about 18 hours later.

dd2- SROM at 40 weeks with contractions starting within a half hour or so.

ds1- my odd one out...Midwife broke my water due to being on a 'vbac' clock (no midwife after 42wks, no vbac "allowed" after 42wks). So at 42wks and after weeks of prodromal labor I had AROM. DS was born 4 hours later. I think my body just doesn't know what to do till the water breaks, you know?


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

I can now answer this - nope.

With DS2, water broke sometime during labor, not even sure when.


----------



## blksmthsrsexy (Feb 18, 2009)

With my first, my water broke as we were eating dinner (at 37 weeks). With my second, My water didn't break until my OB broke it (with my permission) at 10 cms. we are expecting #3, our first home birth, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Wendy HS (Jun 9, 2010)

My water broke with my first at 3 am in the morning and I started light contractions. I was threatened with a C-section when I got to the hospital (which was uncalled for and made me mad) I did a lot of fast walking and other things to get labor really going and from start to finish it took about 27 hours. With my second my water broke again at 3am (amazing!!), and contractions started lightly again, but came on harder without much walking or anything. From start to finish it was 14 hours. Expecting my 3rd and wondering how this one will turn out. I would be okay either way (what choice do I have) It didn't bother me much for my water to break and I am very thankful I had some of the depends underpants on hand just for that reason, they came in very handy, otherwise I would have had to live on the toilet, or change my clothes a lot.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 15, 2008)

With #1 my water broke about a week after EDD. Did not have any contractions for 24 hours+ and was then given oxytocin. I think they tried the gel first though.

With #2 my water broke on my EDD but had no contractions for 12+ hours and was then given oxytocin.

Oddly enough, both times my water broke on the same day of the week and at around the same time of day -- 4 pm for the first, 5 pm for the second. Even the same doctors on call!


----------



## stik (Dec 3, 2003)

My water broke in the middle of the night with both of my dds. Slow leaks both times. With my first, labor started right away and she was born about 7 hours later. With my second, nothing really happened for hours, and then labor started in earnest and I went from 2 cm to holding a baby in under two hours.


----------



## SallyN (Feb 5, 2008)

Both times my water broke first thing in the morning (though interestingly, different times of the morning... but the first time I got up to pee). First labor, I hadn't had any contractions. Second labor I *thought* I hadn't been having contractions, but since contractions started/picked up immediately after water breaking, and I'd had a shittier-than-normal night, I decided in retrospect that I must have been having contractions during the night. 

First labor I had a medical midwife and was talked into pitocin mere hours after my water broke (and contractions hadn't started... though I don't think they really had much chance since I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off and I wonder if I'd slowed down and just let my body do it's thing if they would have gotten going on their own.)
Second labor I had a different midwife (and doula) who had other strategies to get labor going, and turned out I didn't need them.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

With my first, my water broke spontaneously when I got up that morning and contractions started within the hour (though she wasn't born until the next day).

With my second, my water didn't break until the very end of labor, as his head came down into the birth canal. Labor started very much the same in all other ways -- about an hour after I got up that morning. It was even the same day of the week. He didn't wait until the next day to be born, though.


----------

